# Hostel occupancy classification



## Arcal (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been trying to determine the occupancy classification of a Hostel.  I am using the 2007 California Building Code.  It would be a single family dwelling converted into a hostel.  The occupants would have full use of the house.   So far I can justify R-1 (it is transient in nature), R-2 (it is like a dormitory), R-3 (it is congregate living with 16 or fewer occupants).  Does anyone have any ideas?  If it is an R-3, would you require any accessible features if nothing is being done to the house?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

Their biggest issues will be sprinklers and accessibility.  A Hostel is transient in nature, so I would go with R-1


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

I agree.  The configuration is like a dormitory but it's purely transient so R-1 is appropriate.

As far as accessibility goes, yes, they need to make the facility accessible.  It is a change in occupancy.  Per 1134B.2 a series of accessible elements must be provided.  The extent is based on the 20% rule.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

When they find out everything that's required, they'll probably go another route.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

Remove the "s" and you get "hotel", ergo transient, unless, as at the one called "California", you can "check out anytime you like, but you can never leave!"  :lol:


----------



## Alias (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

I would go with R-1.  Also, check section 3406 in the 2007 CBC for occupancy changes.  It spells it out fairly clearly on the compliance issues.  I would require ADA compliance if for no other reason than it makes economic sense.

Sue, lost on the frontier.....


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification



			
				jim baird said:
			
		

> Remove the "s" and you get "hotel", ergo transient, unless, as at the one called "California", you can "check out anytime you like, but you can never leave!"  :lol:


Or add an "i" where the "e" is and move the "e" to the end.


----------



## Arcal (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

Thanks everyone.  I informed her yesterday that it was going to be either R-1 or R-2 and in both cases she would have to deal with chapter 34 of the CBC and that she would have to meet accessibility requirements.  The project is now officially dead.


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification

That is probably in everyones best interest.  It sounded like a hostel environment


----------



## brudgers (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Hostel occupancy classification



			
				Big Mac said:
			
		

> That is probably in everyones best interest.  It sounded like a hostel environment


Particularly toward the disabled.


----------

